# Sketchup Dust Control



## noddy67 (26 Feb 2007)

I just wondered whether anyone had used sketchup to plan their dust control in there shop and might have any pics they could post.
Many thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Feb 2007)

I haven't used it for that but it could certainly be done. You should get a plugin called Pipe along a path. That'll make your life a lot easier. You can draw the centerline of your pipe and let SU do the rest. You'll still have to figure out the fitting but that part isn't too bad either.

Get it here. Save it in the Plugins folder.
http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... ongPath.rb


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Feb 2007)

Here's a quickie to give you an idea of what the Pipe along a path script can do.


----------



## noddy67 (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks Dave. Looks just what I need. Apologies for my ignorance but I went to that link and saw the page of code but couldn't find a downlaod buttton. Do I need to cut and paste the actual code or am I missing something.
Thanks for your prompt help once again


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Feb 2007)

Right click on the link and choose Save Target as... Save it in the Plugins folder and make sure it has the rb extension. Open SU and look for the script under Plugins. Draw a path, select it, open the script, fill in the blanks and click OK.

More questions? I'll be heading for the bus now but I should be able to check in from home in about an hour or so.


----------



## noddy67 (27 Feb 2007)

Dave thanks for you help. Downloaded and installed, and works great.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2007)

Good to hear. By the way, when drawing the path for the pipe, keep arcs to no more than 6 segments. The fewer the better. Also, when drawing the pipe with the script, change the segment count to no more than 12. If you leave them at their default settings, your segment and face counts will be huge. They'll get large anyway.

One thing you might conside doing to help control file size is make common pieces as components. Copy them as needed with Ctrl+Move to place them as needed. You could make standard elbows and wyes as needed. Straight runs can be as long as needed.

Also, don't bother with painting the pipes with colors or textures as that will also bloat the file size with little or no benefit.


----------

